# Welchem Promi seht ihr ähnlich? Klick mich



## General (6 Dez. 2009)

*Welchem Promi seht ihr ähnlich?​*
*Klick mich​**http://celebrity.myheritage.com/FP/Company/try-face-recognition.php?lang=DE​*


----------



## General (6 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Welchem Promi seht ihr ähnlich?*

Ich sehe Carl Lewis ähnlich rofl1


----------



## General (6 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Welchem Promi seht ihr ähnlich?*

Und mein Avantar


----------



## Katzun (6 Dez. 2009)




----------



## astrosfan (7 Dez. 2009)

rofl1


----------



## General (7 Dez. 2009)

astros wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste


----------



## neman64 (19 Dez. 2009)

Ich sehen diesen Promi ähnlich.


----------



## General (21 Dez. 2009)

> Ich sehen diesen Promi ähnlich.



Würde sagen fast Zwillingsbrüder


----------



## xxsurfer (21 Dez. 2009)

*.....er ist mir wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten (oder ich ihm)!*


----------

